
ASP.NET Core; Blocking Users from the EU - bobblywobbles
https://debugandrelease.blogspot.com/2018/11/gdpr-compliance-in-net-core-web.html
======
richardk3000
Blocking users from the EU is a very drastic and in most cases very
unnecessary measure to avoid GDPR trouble.

The GDPR was not designed to cripple honest businesses, and enforcement in the
past 9 months certainly did not prove otherwise.

If anybody's interested in a more nuanced approach feel free to ask me any
questions.

